# I caught...



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

a chain pickerel on the fly..wooooooooo! 
Didn't know they were in crescent.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever catch alligator gar on fly? There is a small pond in the woods near crescent lake loaded with them, we used to fish it as kids and wear em out. Never tried on fly though. Wouldnt be too far of a trek for you though.


----------

